# Prazepam Centrax



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe that this drug is no longer prescribed in the U.S. due to lack of demand or popularity, but I was prescribed Centrax about twenty years ago for anxiety/DP and I thought it worked wonders. Centrax is a benzodiazepine similar to valium but it has a much slower onset and also a longer half life, What I liked about it is that it eliminated the feelings of anxiety without giving you a drowsy or "out of it" feeling common with valium; furthermore, it also had mild anti-depressant properties. I thought it was a great drug; not addictive, no side effects. The reason it never took off here in the U.S. is because fast acting drugs like Xanax and Ativan are often preferred because of their quick action.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Now this is one benzo that i never heard of untill you mentioned it. It musint be used in canada or the us at all very much because i could hardly find any info at all on it.

From what ive read theres really nothing special about it. It does have a very long half life of 36 to 200 hours so its about the same as valium. It seems to be slightly potent then valium is though.

I also prefer the longer acting benzos such as valium and clonazepam. There much less likely to cause addiction but they still produce physical dependance if taken for a long time. But they are much easier to taper off.

I never found ativan to do anything for me at all really, and ive always hated the feeling xanax gives me. It has a dirty feel to it almost.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Again, the nice thing about Centrax in my case was that it didn't produce any drowsy feeling or feeling of sedation. When you're in a DP you tend to be hyper sensitive to any changes in cognitive stimuli-centrax only took away the anxiety/obsession. It was almost like a magic pill that provided that missing link, or that one missing piece in the puzzle. Some benzos also make you feel down but Centrax has mild anit-depressant properties. I guess it didn't work fast enough for people wanting a quick fix.


----------

